# Cancer protection



## d0ug (Dec 28, 2013)

In 1996 a Dr. Larry Clark and associates published in theJournal of the American Medical Association [JAMA] That the mineral selenium at 200 micrograms per day cold lower the rate of 
Prostate cancer by     69%
Colon cancer by         64%
Lung cancer even if you smoked  by  39%
Later they found that Breast cancer by   82%

Interesting that this did not make front page in any news paper.
Selenium is deficient in the most soils in the USA


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a selenium supplement on the shelf with my other vitamins, although I don't take it on a daily basis.  There is a small amount in my multi-vitamin/mineral capsules.  I don't rely on newspapers or the TV to give any reliable information about the usefulness of supplements...research on my own.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 28, 2013)

Do you eat food at all dOug?


----------



## Anne (Dec 28, 2013)

d0ug said:


> In 1996 a Dr. Larry Clark and associates published in theJournal of the American Medical Association [JAMA] That the mineral selenium at 200 micrograms per day cold lower the rate of
> Prostate cancer by     69%
> Colon cancer by         64%
> Lung cancer even if you smoked  by  39%
> ...



Thanks for that info, Doug.  Its also very helpful for COPD; I've been taking it for some time, and have never needed an inhaler.


----------



## d0ug (Dec 28, 2013)

Selenium deficiencies are also the cause for multiple sclerosis, muscular dystrophy, cardiomyopathy, cystic fibrosis, and even liver spots.
  Selenium also recycles glutathione which is the bodies own antioxidant


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2013)

Some good food sources of selenium are brazil nuts, mushrooms, cod, shrimp, salmon, mustard seeds, etc...http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?dbid=95&tname=nutrient


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 29, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Some good food sources of selenium are brazil nuts, mushrooms, cod, shrimp, salmon, mustard seeds, etc...http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?dbid=95&tname=nutrient



Thanks for the info SeaBreeze. I rarely take supplements, preferring to get what I need from food as mother nature intended.


----------



## d0ug (Dec 29, 2013)

The idea of getting your minerals from food is crazy if it is not in the soil it is not in the fruit, vegetables, and nuts. Half of the US soils are selenium deficient so if your food comes from these areas you are not getting selenium. In 1935 senate document #264 said that the American soils are mineral deficient and it has only got worse. Farmers only put on three minerals to grow crops.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Australian Carole Hungerford, Medical Practitioner and author of '_Good Health in the 21st Century_' is a big fan of selenium in partcular:
http://au.news.yahoo.com/today-toni...7850/live-20-years-longer-series-ward-cancer/


----------



## d0ug (Dec 29, 2013)

I agree with everything you said and at least you checked it out. One of the doctors that recommend selenium is also a veterinarian Dr. Wallach.  Who has done a lot of research on minerals. 
   The day I have bad breath or brittle nails or hair loss is the day I will cut my selenium intake.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 29, 2013)

Thumbs up on your post TWH..  selenium toxicity in horses translates to humans in the form of fingernail loss, hair loss, liver and neurological damage,  a host of other problems, and in some instances death.  I would caution that if you are doing a therapeutic dosage of selenium to alert your physician and have regular blood tests.  There is no way of knowing just exactly how much intake there is in combining food with supplements. 

Here is an article on selenium toxicity in humans:
http://www.news-medical.net/health/Selenium-Toxicity.aspx

and for our horsey members.  In horses, it has the same general side effects.  We had to be careful in Oregon of the selenium intake when feeding alfalfa, which is a standard hay, and supplementing minerals.

http://www.thehorse.com/articles/15982/selenium-a-balancing-act


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2013)

Is this the map TWHRider? http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 30, 2013)

This is my county. Seems to be above average.Thank you for the map SeaBreeze.
Popping a mouth full of supplements without knowing if you need them is what's really crazy.
Most good commercial and all natural fertilizers contain trace minerals along with the NPK.People lived for a hundred thousand years before Dr. Feelgood started hawking his cure all snake oil.



*(Calculated from cells in the geochemical grid plotting in this area.)* 
ElementSymbolMeanStd. dev.MinimumMaximumAluminumAl (wt%)3.4290.6580.8335.348ArsenicAs (ppm)9.7222.9603.41618.630CalciumCa (wt%)0.1190.0450.0370.239CopperCu (ppm)9.2921.8734.33914.991IronFe (wt%)2.5560.5501.2534.261MercuryHg (ppm)0.0350.0090.0120.060MagnesiumMg (wt%)0.2060.0510.0420.316ManganeseMn (ppm)963.604281.574139.6722138.100SodiumNa (wt%)0.1080.0260.0360.205PhosphorusP (wt%)0.0430.0070.0240.071LeadPb (ppm)16.5962.7936.68427.981SeleniumSe (ppm)0.3030.1280.1000.743TitaniumTi (wt%)0.2280.0410.0620.304ZincZn (ppm)71.69317.43024.569116.004


----------



## d0ug (Dec 30, 2013)

I don’t know who you where referring to by Dr. Feelgood but the snake oil salesman is the medical doctors giving drugs that cure nothing only manage diseases and not veterinarians.
  There is a need to be knowledgeable and know what is in the soil and food. The interaction of minerals is good to know. For example selenium binds with mercury and then can be expelled so if you have mercury in your body it means the selenium level is low.
  If you are a luck person who lives where there is lots of selenium in the soil you would not need to supplement. 
  Knowledge is a trick thing depending what you look for you can find things that agree with you.
  If you do a search for selenium toxicity than you can find information to verify what you want to find and if you do a search for deficiency you will find something directly opposite 

  When you look at what is happening for example *Death rate extrapolations for USA for Cardiomyopathy:* 27,260 per year, 2,271 per month, 524 per week, 74 per day, 3 per hour, 0 per minute, 0 per second. _Note:_ this automatic extrapolation calculation uses the deaths statistic: 27,260 deaths (NHLBI 1999)
  A simple selenium deficiency 

  National MS Society estimates that about 400,000 people have the disease.
  A selenium deficiency disease
  Proven by Dr. Wallach

  More than 50,000 *people* are affected by the nine major forms of *Muscular* *Dystrophy*
*A selenium deficiency in the mother before birth*
* Proven by Dr. Wallach*

  Here is more information of selenium deficiency http://www.naturalreliefs.com/minerals/seleniumdeficiency.htm


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 30, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Thumbs up on your post TWH..  selenium toxicity in horses translates to humans in the form of fingernail loss, hair loss, liver and neurological damage,  a host of other problems, and in some instances death.  I would caution that if you are doing a therapeutic dosage of selenium to alert your physician and have regular blood tests.  There is no way of knowing just exactly how much intake there is in combining food with supplements.
> 
> Here is an article on selenium toxicity in humans:
> http://www.news-medical.net/health/Selenium-Toxicity.aspx
> ...




I've experienced this. I learned early on you shouldn't over do selenium. My skin dries out starting with the fingers and cuticles. I heard you can offset that with low doses of zinc. Also been seeing a lot that minerals such as zinc and calcium should be taken with magnesium for proper absorption  The problem with minerals is they can reach toxic levels fairly quick especially if your body doesn't use them(means low doses especially in the beginning). I take half a mineral vitamin pill 4-5 days a week. If you have a fairly sedentary lifestyle you shouldn't need as much as fitness buff who works out hard and regularly. Or has a demanding high stress job. 

Also a recent study came out about the ineffectiveness of multi vitamins. It comes back to absorption. A lot of vitamins don't mix or need other vitamins in the proper ratio/quantity for proper absorption.

That is an excellent point about the soil. Also again absorption. Even if the soil was ideal your body still needs to handle/process the quantities regular food to pull the recommended dosages of a lot of these vitamins. Do you take one vitamin C pill or do you drink a gallon of OJ a day. I'm not sure of the quantities of food needed to get the recommended or therapeutic dosages but actual absorption should be taken into consideration along with practicality.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's cancer rates by state...http://www.cdc.gov/cancer/dcpc/data/state.htm


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 30, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Here's cancer rates by state...http://www.cdc.gov/cancer/dcpc/data/state.htm



The sunny states (vitamin D?) seem to do better. The colder states worse. Also the sunny states have year round agriculture which you would think might deplete nutrients/minerals over the year. But then again with little or no freezing the ground would also be absorbing nutrients year round.


----------

